# Rough Playing-How to install a Medium setting?



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

So I have an APBT and I am sensitive to the fact that some ppl are nervous around the breed or flat out dislike them. Because of this I stopped going to the dog park when he was about 6 months but he was in doggie daycare till he was about 2 yrs old(at almost $20 a day in our area it got to be to expensive since im a college student). I also trained him to ignore small dogs, cats, etc-he knows to stand still and let them sniff him and not jump all over them. And he knows when I say OFF he has to stop playing. But here is the question-----is there anyway to work with him to play more gently with bigger shy dogs? I have tried removing him from play or making him sit or lay down, but then he goes back to playing the same when I release him. He has never been in a fight ever, he did have a couple dogs go after him at daycare(I was told by the staff he cried and ran to the staff members when this happened)-he is just a really rough and tumble kind of guy & is a little intense for very submissive dogs. Up to this point I just tell him leave it and he will ignore those dogs but I would like him to be able to play with everyone. He seems to only have a High and Low setting, does anyone have any ideas how to get a Medium one?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck finding a medium setting LOL

All of our dogs play rough. REALLY rough. People who are not used to it think that they are fighting. Its like Clash of the Titans in the living room! They don't have a medium setting. They are either sleeping or rough housing or begging for food LOL

I would just try finding a few other dogs that your's plays really well with for socializing and exercising. Post up an add of craigslist looking for a playmate. 

Our dogs seem to just play with eachohter when we go to the dog park, and not pay much attention to other dogs.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I have two bull terriers and I can imagine that they probably play alot like a pit. Some people think that I'm training my dogs to fight! How ridiculous! Bull Terriers play differently than I've seen any breed play. But, my female who I got at 9 weeks was taken to several classes as a puppy and she learned to play with all different kinds of dogs, she can go to daycare and play nicely. My male who is a rescue and her full brother didn't have that kind of start, he only pretty much knows of his own kind and plays way too rough for any other dog. I think it all starts in the very early stages of life, mainly puppy kindergarten, where they get really good basic bite awarenesss, and how much is too much roughness. My female was taken and put in timeout at puppy kindergarten, probably the best lesson for her, since she can now play with any dog.
Good Luck!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Communication between dogs is learned at an early age in puppyhood. Good behavior and manners do not come naturally to all dogs. How to communicate with other dogs is definitely a learned skill for most.

I always recommend doing puppy socializing at the earliest age possible, as long as its a controlled environment with other puppies only and a few tolerant young adults.

I would just stick to finding a few other dogs that can play well with your dog since he plays so rough.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

When I used to work at a daycare, I would see the big dogs playing really rough. At the time, I used to think they were fighting or not getting along. Now I know that they are just rough housing, and that's how big dogs play! :wink:


----------



## emmy250h (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I'm glad other people have dogs that don't have a medium setting either. Once I am done with school I'm going to get him a companion that likes to play rough so he can have a buddy all the time....but good news He went on his first hike with other dogs-3 border collie puppies and he played very gently with them....its was very cute...when they would fall behind he would walk back and retrieve them so they would get with the group, lol, he played big brother very well.


----------



## killertomato (May 27, 2010)

I was cruising around reading stuff and found this post. I have a APBT/Boston mix. she plays really rough for a short 35lb dog. I was told by her fosters that Dog A was a foster of theirs that was a rescued fight dog. Dog A taught their other foster Dog B how to play. needless to say it was rough play. Dog B in turn taught my dog how to play. So I was concerned and scared to let her play with any other dog for fear of them snapping at her. They reassured me that dogs change their playing style to suit each other. So eventually she wont try to jump and put her paws around their neck. Has anyone been witness to a dog changing the way that they play? Shes a supper sweet dog and would back dog in a heartbeat if another dog snapped, but I don't want to get to that point. 
Thanks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

killertomato said:


> I was cruising around reading stuff and found this post. I have a APBT/Boston mix. she plays really rough for a short 35lb dog. I was told by her fosters that Dog A was a foster of theirs that was a rescued fight dog. Dog A taught their other foster Dog B how to play. needless to say it was rough play. Dog B in turn taught my dog how to play. So I was concerned and scared to let her play with any other dog for fear of them snapping at her. They reassured me that dogs change their playing style to suit each other. So eventually she wont try to jump and put her paws around their neck. Has anyone been witness to a dog changing the way that they play? Shes a supper sweet dog and would back dog in a heartbeat if another dog snapped, but I don't want to get to that point.
> Thanks.


Absolutely. Bailey our Dane will change her play style to suit the other dog's needs or activity level. Especially with puppies, its like she knows she needs to play gently with them. She can also tell when another dog just doesn't want to play....


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They can definetely learn to play differently with different dogs. Rocky is 75 pounds and will wrestle really hard my son's 75 pound dog. Then he'll come inside and ever so gently play wrestle with the 3 pound chihuahua puppy. If anything. the chihuahua is too wild for him! The other day he got a little too bouncy and accidently squeaked the chihuahua by swatting her with his paw and IMMEDIATELY stopped playing and checked to make sure she was okay.

Rocky was almost 2 before he ever met a big dog and had to learn how to play wrestle. It didn't take him long to learn 'doggie rules' and figure things out. I was a little scared to let him loose with the tiny chihuahua puppy but they've been just fine together. Dogs seem to figure this stuff out better when we don't interfer too much.


----------

